# etc/inittab ohne Backup verändert



## Huemler (17. Juli 2007)

Hallo ich bräuchte mal dringend Hilfe.
Und zwar hab ich einen rießen Fehler gemacht.
Ich arbeite auf einem Board mit embedded Linux, jetzt habe ich dort auf dem Board was in etc/inittab verändert, dann ist mein Board nichtmehr gestartet, deswegen wollte ich per FTP Server die Datei auf meinen Host PC holen um sie dort wieder zu verändern nur ist mir dabei ein rießen Fehler unterlaufen udn zwar habe ich jetzt die etc/inittab meines HostPC mit der des Boards überschrieben
Was kann ich den jetzt machen?

Gruß Huemler


----------



## zeroize (18. Juli 2007)

Mit viel Glück würde ich versuchen von der Distribution (schätze mal eLinux?) eine Standard-Inittab-Datei zu kopieren, eigentlich sollte das System zumindest damit starten, der Rest (das du ja dann modifiziert hast oder auch nicht) lässt sich sicher mit einer guten Doku nacharbeiten ;-).
Aber normalerweise ändert man ja an der inittab nicht so häufig etwas.


----------

